
What's Functional Programming All About? - deepakkarki
http://www.lihaoyi.com/post/WhatsFunctionalProgrammingAllAbout.html
======
Roshmos
As a newbie in the software engineering world (college senior), I thought this
was a really interesting explanation of FP.

I wonder if there is software that takes a program as an input and outputs a
2D block diagram of that program similar to the figures in the blog post.

